# Brother KH-890 Knitting Machine



## mrssnakeboy

Hello, I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother KH-890 Knitting Machine for $250.00 plus shipping. It's in good shape but do not know when it was last serviced if ever. I do not know much about knitting machines and would like to know if anyone has any advice or experience with this machine to help me make a decision. Thanks, Catherine


----------



## tjmartinez2010

I have the KH-890 and love it! I have had mine approximately 25+ years. I recently started knitting again and all my machine needed was a new sponge bar. I rebuilt the sponge bar and it works fine, or you can order a new one for $20-$30. I wouldn't trade this machine for anything. It does a little bit of everything.


----------



## KateWood

That sounds like a very nice price. Make sure all the tools and the clamps are included as per the manual. Anything else included with it?


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Here is what is in the description about the machine: Brother KH-890 Punchcard Knitting Machine.It has all accessories and a lace cartridge. Comes with videos, books, patterns, lubricant, pattern punchcards and blank punchcards. I emailed and ask if it was ever serviced and if there was a garter bar or knit leader and the reply was that it was in perfect condition. Still undecided.


----------



## tjmartinez2010

I think that is a good buy. I bought mine many years ago, but I believe I paid $750 just for the main bed.


----------



## Entity

The lace carriage should be an included item. However, the garter bar and knit leader are optional accessories; unless, it's one of those few model that has the knit leader built in such as the KH-891.

Be awared that "perfect condition" doesn't always mean that it is ready to be used. The KH-890 is an old model built in the early 90's. If you're purchasing it, most likely, you'd need to replace the sponge bar, clean it and oil it before you can use it. It's not uncommon and most of us had to do the same when purchased a used knitting machine. It's a 4 fl. oz. bottle for about $4.

$250 is a fairly good deal for the KH-890.

By the way, if you decide to get it, don't use the oil that it came with. Most likely, it's old and it should be thrown out. Go to JoAnn or any sewing suppliers and purchase a bottle of _Singer All Purpose Machine Oil_. Make sure that the back is stated that it was "formulated for sewing/*knitting* machines".


----------



## imaxian

I just had my machine serviced and was told NOT to use sewing machine oil on it but to get synthetic oil since the oil that came with it and regular sewing machine oil will eventually gum up.


----------



## Torticollus

I have owned this model since 1984 and have loved it! All manual - nothing to worry about - just replace a few needles and the sponge bar when needed. Still going strong.


----------



## euvid

You can get a new sponge bar from theknittingcloset.com for $16 plus shipping .


tjmartinez2010 said:


> I have the KH-890 and love it! I have had mine approximately 25+ years. I recently started knitting again and all my machine needed was a new sponge bar. I rebuilt the sponge bar and it works fine, or you can order a new one for $20-$30. I wouldn't trade this machine for anything. It does a little bit of everything.


----------



## eberry5134

mrssnakeboy said:


> Hello, I have the opportunity to purchase a Brother KH-890 Knitting Machine for $250.00 plus shipping. It's in good shape but do not know when it was last serviced if ever. I do not know much about knitting machines and would like to know if anyone has any advice or experience with this machine to help me make a decision. Thanks, Catherine


I paid $900 for mine which included a ribber and intarsia carriage and it needed a thorough cleaning but I love it. Go for it!


----------



## eberry5134

Entity said:


> The lace carriage should be an included item. However, the garter bar and knit leader are optional accessories; unless, it's one of those few model that has the knit leader built in such as the KH-891.
> 
> Be awared that "perfect condition" doesn't always mean that it is ready to be used. The KH-890 is an old model built in the early 90's. If you're purchasing it, most likely, you'd need to replace the sponge bar, clean it and oil it before you can use it. It's not uncommon and most of us had to do the same when purchased a used knitting machine. It's a 4 fl. oz. bottle for about $4.
> 
> $250 is a fairly good deal for the KH-890.
> 
> By the way, if you decide to get it, don't use the oil that it came with. Most likely, it's old and it should be thrown out. Go to JoAnn or any sewing suppliers and purchase a bottle of _Singer All Purpose Machine Oil_. Make sure that the back is stated that it was "formulated for sewing/*knitting* machines".


The 890 comes with a lace carriage.


----------



## gcossairt

Sounds like a really good deal to me. I have had my machines for many years, am the only person to use them and I still thoroughly clean and lubricate a machine which may have been sitting for several weeks before I use it. For me it is just good maintenance. I use Loei Lyn machine lubricant which I get fro Knit Knach Shop in Peru IN


----------



## gcossairt

Sorry, it should be Lori Lyn Knitting Machine Lubricant. Sometimes my keyboard seems to have a mind of its own!


----------



## Entity

eberry5134 said:


> Entity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *lace carriage should be an included item.* _However,_ the garter bar and knit leader are optional accessories; unless, it's one of those few model that has the knit leader built in such as the KH-891.
> 
> Be awared that "perfect condition" doesn't always mean that it is ready to be used. The KH-890 is an old model built in the early 90's. If you're purchasing it, most likely, you'd need to replace the sponge bar, clean it and oil it before you can use it. It's not uncommon and most of us had to do the same when purchased a used knitting machine. It's a 4 fl. oz. bottle for about $4.
> 
> $250 is a fairly good deal for the KH-890.
> 
> By the way, if you decide to get it, don't use the oil that it came with. Most likely, it's old and it should be thrown out. Go to JoAnn or any sewing suppliers and purchase a bottle of _Singer All Purpose Machine Oil_. Make sure that the back is stated that it was "formulated for sewing/*knitting* machines".
> 
> 
> 
> The 890 comes with a lace carriage.
Click to expand...

Hum.... that was what I stated and now, in bold. The followed word of "However" should have been another indication as well. "However" = "But". I don't know how else I could have made it more clear. :mrgreen:



imaxian said:


> I just had my machine serviced and was told NOT to use sewing machine oil on it but to get synthetic oil since the oil that came with it and regular sewing machine oil will eventually gum up.


The Singer All Purpose Machine Oil was formulated for both sewing _and_ *knitting* machines. It is widely used by machine knitters. That was how I found out about it. I've been using it exclusively for over a year with all my KMs. They're still working smoothly, no clog up problems.


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Thanks everyone, I made the decision that if it's still available I will get it. All your help has made me feel comfortable about the machine. Now I hope all goes well with the transaction.


----------



## Maryknits513

mrssnakeboy said:


> Thanks everyone, I made the decision that if it's still available I will get it. All your help has made me feel comfortable about the machine. Now I hope all goes well with the transaction.


Hi,

I looked up Georgetown, TX, and according to Google maps, you are about 12 miles from Leander, TX. The Knit Natters are a machine knitting club that meets in the Crystal Lake Baptist church. The Knit Natters website is: http://www.knitnatters.com/ Lucky you! Diana Sullivan goes to that club. Diana's website is: http://diananatters.blogspot.com/ Check the links on her site for Diana's YouTube video machine knitting lessons.


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Thank you Maryknits513, I didn't know it was so close! I will have to try and make it over there, and thank you for the websites, it's a big help.


----------



## CrossRoad

Hi. So did you buy the machine and do you like it ? 

I just looked at this same machine and the owner, wants 
$ 200. I did make a lower offer and am waiting to hear back. Everything included. Insruction books, ribber. weights, etc. Super clean condition, one owner who had bought it new. Estate private sale. 

My question is, is this a standard guage machine ? 
I already own 3 machines, and not sure why I am even entertaining the thought to buy another one. 
Also, where would I find more information about this machine ? Thanks


----------



## mrssnakeboy

I haven't received it yet, hopefully it will get here next week. It is a standard gauge machine. I use the information from http://www.scanthecat.com/html/bnro_machines.html to find out about the Brother machines. This is a wonderful site and has lots of information.


----------



## CrossRoad

Thanks. 

My offer was accepted. So it looks like I better do some more research on this model. I will probably get the machine in just over a week. Locally, but the owner will be out of town for awhile.


----------



## mrssnakeboy

Thank you Maryknits513 for the information about the knitting club. I went Saturday and had a wonderful time. We made hats for cancer patients and I learned a lot. Everyone there was wonderful.


----------

